# How does one learn JKD?



## Towel Snapper (Sep 11, 2014)

Its not as simple as going to tuition and learning a set of techniques like with other martial arts. Its more complex. 

If you learn the exact techniques Bruce learnt that would might be wrong because you arnt Bruce Lee and what suits your genetics might not be what suited Bruce Lee's genetics. 

Also Bruce was always evolving never static in his techniques/style, so I presume its an on going learning process that never ends (at least not at this stage in history maybe in 300 years time we will know whats optimal for hand to hand because we dont at this point in time so progress is still being made)

Am I right in thinking JKD is like science, you are always testing new things that you suspect might be effective and if they work you keep them if not you throw them away and continue on with the experimentation?


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 11, 2014)

Towel Snapper said:


> Its not as simple as going to tuition and learning a set of techniques like with other martial arts. Its more complex.
> 
> If you learn the exact techniques Bruce learnt that would might be wrong because you arnt Bruce Lee and what suits your genetics might not be what suited Bruce Lee's genetics.
> 
> ...



I would say that is plausible, but of course it would be down to the particular student. I would never presume to think I could understand the philosophy of JKD, I think that is something for the younger student that starts early in life, but from the little I have done so far, it is experimentation within a basic frame work. When it comes to Bruce Lee, he just was a phenomenon, but obviously laid the ground work for future JKD. What would it be like now if he had not had a untimely passing, no idea tbh, but it is a bit of a minefield when it comes to JKD. For example, the other night, I expected to lead of the right. In stead, I lead of my left, but the Sifu instructs both left and right. Don't quite get why yet, but it works!


----------



## Thunder Foot (Sep 12, 2014)

Bruce Lee was a "man" before anything else. If having Bruce Lee's genetics was an indication of one's ability to do Martial Art, I don't think it would survive very long. As we know he was not born with innate Martial Art skill which a theory of genetics might suggest. He learned everything he did with devoted dedication and a very strong work ethic. There is strength in understanding this because it serves as proof that any person can become a great Martial Artist with the right mental attitude. I believe that is a first requirement.
Aside from discovering a personal purpose for Martial Art, I would also recommend those to understand Lee's Martial Art principles as another requirement; interpreting said principles to the best of their ability. His principles serve as the guidelines he used to selectively progress and refine his theory of Martial Art, and thereby stands as the means by which the progression of JKD takes place in my opinion.
Furthermore I would challenge those to a personal conviction of honest expression as Lee defined it. Honestly expressing one's true purpose for Martial Art and the selective progression toward that attainment. An evaluative process to keep one's potential refinements honest in that goal is the "scientific process" as I see it.


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 12, 2014)

Thunder Foot said:


> Bruce Lee was a "man" before anything else. If having Bruce Lee's genetics was an indication of one's ability to do Martial Art, I don't think it would survive very long. As we know he was not born with innate Martial Art skill which a theory of genetics might suggest. He learned everything he did with devoted dedication and a very strong work ethic. There is strength in understanding this because it serves as proof that any person can become a great Martial Artist with the right mental attitude. I believe that is a first requirement.
> Aside from discovering a personal purpose for Martial Art, I would also recommend those to understand Lee's Martial Art principles as another requirement; interpreting said principles to the best of their ability. His principles serve as the guidelines he used to selectively progress and refine his theory of Martial Art, and thereby stands as the means by which the progression of JKD takes place in my opinion.
> Furthermore I would challenge those to a personal conviction of honest expression as Lee defined it. Honestly expressing one's true purpose for Martial Art and the selective progression toward that attainment. An evaluative process to keep one's potential refinements honest in that goal is the "scientific process" as I see it.



I do not know about that. I just am me, and what I want. Difficult question!


----------



## Thunder Foot (Sep 12, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> I do not know about that. I just am me, and what I want. Difficult question!


you don't know about what exactly? I'm sorry, I didn't quite understand your point.


----------



## blindsage (Sep 13, 2014)

If you want to do what Bruce did, you need to study what Bruce studied.  If you want to follow his philosophy, you need to apply it to whatever you study.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 13, 2014)

It all depends on which side of the JKD fence you are on; the side that thinks it is constantly evolving like Dan Inosanto or the side that thinks you need to stick to what Bruce was teaching at the time like the late Jerry Poteet.

However no matter what side I always think about this quote from Bruce Lee



> Jeet Kune Do is just a name used, a boat to get one across, and once across it is to be discarded and not to be carried on one's back.





> [TR]
> [TD="width: 100%"]



 [/TD]
[/TR]


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey (Sep 13, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> It all depends on which side of the JKD fence you are on; the side that thinks it is constantly evolving like Dan Inosanto or the side that thinks you need to stick to what Bruce was teaching at the time like the late Jerry Poteet.
> 
> However no matter what side I always think about this quote from Bruce Lee



Well, if we're quoting Bruce: "Research your own experiences for the truth. Absorb what is useful. Reject what is useless. Add specifically what is your own".

I'm not a JKDist but I'd agree with Dan.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 13, 2014)

Hong Kong Pooey said:


> Well, if we're quoting Bruce: "Research your own experiences for the truth. Absorb what is useful. Reject what is useless. Add specifically what is your own".
> 
> I'm not a JKDist but I'd agree with Dan.



Like I said, it all depends on which side of the JKD fence you are on.

But I have been wondering how there was a JKD school at all




> _Jeet Kune Do is just a name used, a boat to get one across, and once across it is to be discarded and not to be carried on one's back._



Don't get me wrong, I trained it briefly on the Jerry Poteet side of the fence, and it was a blast, but these days, no matter which side of the fence you are on it appears to be a style with associated training methods and I don't think that is what Bruce Lee was after


----------



## Thunder Foot (Sep 15, 2014)

while researching your own experience may be true, it's also relative. A majority of Bruce's students had prior Martial Arts experience, or were already black belts in other styles. So that doesn't easily apply to beginners of the Arts, or people looking to empty their cup of tea in my opinion. And also while on that quote, "absorb what's useful, reject useless"... I ask what's the screening process for determining such values? Sparring? Street fighting? Because let's be honest in this expression... unless one is actively knuckling up and testing their learned material regularly on the street, then it's all a matter of guess work. Lee tested his theories of Martial Arts. Yet in still we have people in our community who have discovered their own "blends", but may have been in only 2 or 3 fights. Now in the event we give the benefit of doubt and say their teacher has the qualifying fights or "source knowledge"....  how is that any different from the guys who look to train the event horizon of what Lee actually taught? I believe on all accounts, that whatever we learn we should research our own experience by testing the material, and making sure that it aligns with the principles we believe in.

All that aside, if researching one's own experience is truly at the heart of what one desires, then why reference and affiliate with Bruce Lee at all? Surely we are all exceptional Martial artists capable of replicating Bruce's prodigal achievements of self-mastery by undergoing a similar process of evolution... without Bruce's guidance. Or are we?


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 15, 2014)

Thunder Foot said:


> you don't know about what exactly? I'm sorry, I didn't quite understand your point.



Sorry, I missed out the word "know". I really do agree that Bruce Lee is a cracking role model if you immerse yourself in that philosophy. That is what I find difficult, putting the whole lot together. Perhaps it is an older person type thing and I will get it at a future date.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Sep 25, 2014)

I personally believe it starts with understanding and embodying the principles. Unfortunately too many of us are in a rush to philosophy as masters, before first dedicating as students.


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 25, 2014)

Thunder Foot said:


> I personally believe it starts with understanding and embodying the principles. Unfortunately too many of us are in a rush to philosophy as masters, before first dedicating as students.



Agreed. I have often thought about that very thing. Not so much about mastering an art, but whether I actually have the time left to master an art. I am always perplexing myself with silly questions of what if, but then quickly realise at least I have read the first page, now for the story of my life at least.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Oct 18, 2014)

One of the biggest influences in JKD is Daoism. Lee's 3 stages of cultivation comes directly from this. Now the Dao teaches us to live in the present. In your case martial mastery is an unforeseeable future that really can't be predicted. So the best way to follow Dao in reference to your Kung Fu is to make a daily contribution to your training.


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 18, 2014)

Thunder Foot said:


> One of the biggest influences in JKD is Daoism. Lee's 3 stages of cultivation comes directly from this. Now the Dao teaches us to live in the present. In your case martial mastery is an unforeseeable future that really can't be predicted. So the best way to follow Dao in reference to your Kung Fu is to make a daily contribution to your training.




Yeah, I hear you on that. The problem for me is that I have limited knowledge of WC. Bare with me on this. Every time, well not every time as such, but tend to think "what did Bruce do" when seeing the other side of JKD. In that I mean I see it as two sides. What would have become if Master Lee had not been taken early, versus the principles and their own skill set. The rest is just conjecture on my part, so I cannot be more open with that. Is JKD/Kali with a boxing element still Kung Fu? Look only had like six lessons at Elements since the water damage (Hove had a months rain in two hours a while back, the school got whacked) One more influence could not hurt  Cool!


----------



## Marnetmar (Oct 19, 2014)

One does not simply---

I'm sorry


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 23, 2014)

Marnetmar said:


> One does not simply---
> 
> I'm sorry



Yeah, cool result. Or at least, some understanding.


----------



## Isaiah90 (Jul 28, 2018)

Towel Snapper said:


> Its not as simple as going to tuition and learning a set of techniques like with other martial arts. Its more complex.
> 
> If you learn the exact techniques Bruce learnt that would might be wrong because you arnt Bruce Lee and what suits your genetics might not be what suited Bruce Lee's genetics.
> 
> ...



Pretty much. It's a life-long journey of learning what works best for you. JKD is an applied philosophy. When you make it into a style, you lose it's essence. You have to test things out and see what works for you as an individual.


----------



## Martial D (Jul 28, 2018)

Isaiah90 said:


> Pretty much. It's a life-long journey of learning what works best for you. JKD is an applied philosophy. When you make it into a style, you lose it's essence. You have to test things out and see what works for you as an individual.


Yes, because styles will get you beaten or killed in self defense.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 6, 2019)

amzoun9595 said:


> 1. Pick up a martial art.
> 2. Study, practice, and spar.
> 3. Start going to the gym.
> 4. once you are getting good at art 1 pick another art.
> ...



I disagree with this. If you want JKD, train JKD. If you want to put a mishmash of other styles together, even though you trained them extensively, does not make it JKD. No link to Bruce Lee it is not JKD

Doing a form slow does not make it taijiquan, doing a style in a circle does not make it Baguazhang, training various styles of Karate does not give one the right to call it  kyokushin if no kyokushin was trained. Rolling around fighting on the ground does not make it BJJ. Putting a bunch of styles together, on your own, does not make it JKD


----------



## Martial D (Mar 6, 2019)

Hmm. I agree and I Don't.

On the one hand yes, there are established schools that teach established techniques that do have some link to BL.

On the other, if you actually read his book, the sort of static one size fits all traditional style system it has become is exactly the same sort of thing that he rails against in his writings.

I would say there has only been one JKD man. The rest are either inspired by it, motivated to make a buck off the name, or students of  the former.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 6, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Hmm. I agree and I Don't.
> 
> On the one hand yes, there are established schools that teach established techniques that do have some link to BL.
> 
> ...



Depends on which side of the JKD house you're on. Dan Inosanto, teaches basic, what Bruce taught JKD and then expands. Jerry Poteet side is what Bruce taught. But neither goes against what Bruce said as long as you don't cling to the name.



> Again let me remind you Jeet Kune Do is just a name used, a boat to get one across, and once across it is to be discarded and not to be carried on one's back.
> --Bruce Lee



and both sides appear to have added things, but still have that JKD core.

Either way, in my opinion, it needs a root (core) that comes from Bruce Lee, to call it Jeet Kune Do. It is just not a mishmash of styles randomly chosen and slapped together by someone that then decides to call JKD. It may be a viable style, but it is not JKD. Call it MMA you got something there, because it is Mixed Martial Arts, but IMO, it is not JKD. But doing this mixing of style and then having the desire or need to call it JKD usually brings me to, "Why the need to call it JKD, when technically is not?" and the only answer I can come up with is "sales".

I am rather happy there are those out there legitimately teaching JKD. Even though I am a firm believe in the whole "Jeet Kune Do is just a name used, a boat to get one across, and once across it is to be discarded and not to be carried on one's back." thing. But that is for me, and my little exposure to JKD gave me a lot of insight into the style I do, or did, train regularly. And also gave me an understanding, from my POV, of the "Classical mess".  If I were younger, or less beat up I would be training a lot of JKD. However I never have had any desire to teach it myself, but I am glad there are those that legitimately do.


----------



## Martial D (Mar 6, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> Either way, in my opinion, it needs a root (core) that comes from Bruce Lee, to call it Jeet Kune Do.


But what if that 'core' is the same one that it's founder used? That is, rather than a set of techniques, a personal quest to find what works and discard what doesn't?


> It is just not a mishmash of styles randomly chosen and slapped together by someone that then decides to call JKD. It may be a viable style, but it is not JKD.


To be fair, that's exactly what JKD was. A mishmash of styles and techniques that worked for Lee. Would it be more to the spirit of JKD to undertake that same quest as it pertains to your own physical attributes, strengths, and weaknesses? Or to learn prefab stuff that pertains to a 130 pound speedster with disproportionately long limbs?(unless you happen to be one, that is)

I think the spirit of JKD lives in the MMA wold to be honest. Those are the guys doing the things Lee talked about.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 6, 2019)

Martial D said:


> But what if that 'core' is the same one that it's founder used? That is, rather than a set of techniques, a personal quest to find what works and discard what doesn't?
> 
> To be fair, that's exactly what JKD was. A mishmash of styles and techniques that worked for Lee. Would it be more to the spirit of JKD to undertake that same quest as it pertains to your own physical attributes, strengths, and weaknesses? Or to learn prefab stuff that pertains to a 130 pound speedster with disproportionately long limbs?(unless you happen to be one, that is)
> 
> I think the spirit of JKD lives in the MMA wold to be honest. Those are the guys doing the things Lee talked about.



Did they read all the same book, have the same educatoinal background, study and research all the same arts in the same order. Are they from the same background. Did they study Wing Chun under the same conditions....answer is no.... They are not Bruce Lee and he came up with JKD. And if they studied all of that, why the need to call it JKD?

IMO, still not JKD, and the need to call it JKD brings me right back to; why the need to call it JKD? It is mixed marital arts, but not JKD IMO. Why would one need to call it JKD, unless they were doing it for the purposes of getting more people in the door, to make more money, selling JKD that was in fact not.


----------



## Martial D (Mar 6, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> Did they read all the same book, have the same educatoinal background, study and research all the same arts in the same order. Are they from the same background. Did they study Wing Chun under the same conditions....answer is no.... They are not Bruce Lee and he came up with JKD. And if they studied all of that, why the need to call it JKD?
> 
> IMO, still not JKD, and the need to call it JKD brings me right back to; why the need to call it JKD? It is mixed marital arts, but not JKD IMO. Why would one need to call it JKD, unless they were doing it for the purposes of getting more people in the door, to make more money, selling JKD that was in fact not.


Which is exactly full circle to my first post;there was only ever one JKD guy, really.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Mar 6, 2019)

You can find some books etc about his philosophy which is what i presume most people mean when they say learn JKD, but in simple its ditch what doesnt work for you, and use what does.      (which isn't special to him, he just helped embody it and get more people to use that methodology i believe)

I have the Tao of JKD book for example. (not that i have read it, plus his hand writings terrible on those notes )



Didnt realsie this was a really old  forum as well, but above is a semi dumbing down of his philosophy i got and at least covers the high points.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 7, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Which is exactly full circle to my first post;there was only ever one JKD guy, really.



No, there are many, but they originate from the founder. Just like every other martial arts style style. And the question of "why is calling something JKD so important, when it is not", still goes unanswered.


----------



## jobo (Mar 7, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> No, there are many, but they originate from the founder. Just like every other martial arts style style. And the question of "why is calling something JKD so important, when it is not", still goes unanswered.


or the question, why is calling something jkd is such a problem to you, people can call any collection of technique s anything they want, if it makes them happy, so long as it doesn't amount to fraud. I call what I do karate, though my instructor keeps telling me it isn't, with the not irregular use of the phrase " very good Joe, but it's not karate"


----------



## jobo (Mar 7, 2019)

Martial D said:


> But what if that 'core' is the same one that it's founder used? That is, rather than a set of techniques, a personal quest to find what works and discard what doesn't?
> 
> To be fair, that's exactly what JKD was. A mishmash of styles and techniques that worked for Lee. Would it be more to the spirit of JKD to undertake that same quest as it pertains to your own physical attributes, strengths, and weaknesses? Or to learn prefab stuff that pertains to a 130 pound speedster with disproportionately long limbs?(unless you happen to be one, that is)
> 
> I think the spirit of JKD lives in the MMA wold to be honest. Those are the guys doing the things Lee talked about.


yes agree, it's my belief t( excuse) that many easten ma are designed for short/ stocky people and I find the steps to short, the range to close and the movements difficult for someone with a high centre of gravity. they all designed arts to fit their body type. sticking with a protocol that doesn't suit you because it's in " the book " isn't sensible, people should change it to suit them and not the other way round, just as Lee did


----------



## Martial D (Mar 7, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> No, there are many, but they originate from the founder. Just like every other martial arts style style. And the question of "why is calling something JKD so important, when it is not", still goes unanswered.



Because people want to be able to fight like Bruce Lee.

But for some reason they train in a way he was starkly against, using the same traditional methods he spent his short life breaking away from, from a single source rather than any and all sources.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 7, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Because people want to be able to fight like Bruce Lee.
> 
> But for some reason they train in a way he was starkly against, using the same traditional methods he spent his short life breaking away from, from a single source rather than any and all sources.



And yet the want to call it JKD..... this seems rather contradictory to me


----------



## Martial D (Mar 7, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> And yet the want to call it JKD..... this seems rather contradictory to me


For the third time, I don't have that need( unless you are just speaking of a general 'you'). The only thing I see as JKD is Lee himself in motion. The spirit and philosophy lives on though


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 7, 2019)

Martial D said:


> For the third time, I don't have that need( unless you are just speaking of a general 'you'). The only thing I see as JKD is Lee himself in motion. The spirit and philosophy lives on though



The general you


----------



## Martial D (Mar 7, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> The general you


Well in that case, we agree...enough.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 7, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> Did they read all the same book, have the same educatoinal background, study and research all the same arts in the same order. Are they from the same background. Did they study Wing Chun under the same conditions....answer is no.... They are not Bruce Lee and he came up with JKD. And if they studied all of that, why the need to call it JKD?
> 
> IMO, still not JKD, and the need to call it JKD brings me right back to; why the need to call it JKD? It is mixed marital arts, but not JKD IMO. Why would one need to call it JKD, unless they were doing it for the purposes of getting more people in the door, to make more money, selling JKD that was in fact not.



Got to call it something.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 7, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Because people want to be able to fight like Bruce Lee.
> 
> But for some reason they train in a way he was starkly against, using the same traditional methods he spent his short life breaking away from, from a single source rather than any and all sources.



Yes and no. 

You can be less Chun and not be a straight up anarchist.


----------



## Martial D (Mar 8, 2019)

drop bear said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> You can be less Chun and not be a straight up anarchist.


It isn't anarchy if it follows the rules.

The rule is..if it doesn't work..turf it.


----------



## TheSegaStoner (Jun 14, 2019)

The easiest answer is to train under one of the two branches (Dan Inosanto or Taky Kimura). I train under the Inosanto lineage if you will, and it just takes a willingness to always keep growing.


----------

